# HB Knot



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've just got my first HB's and I know it's proper to tie a Loop knot to give the HB the best action, however, the HB's that I have are Starlo's and at the bib, they have the standard eye, but attached to that is a small "keyring" styled attachment. does this mean I can get away with a standard blood knot or am I best off still using the loop (and learn it  )

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I use a loop knot for all my smaller lure fishing, even with the split ring, so I'd say YES ;-) .


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought that might be the case - easiest lop knot is, overhand knot, then through the eye, back out and wrap the line, then back through the overhand and tighten right ?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/ind ... goGrog.jpg


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanking you - I forgot the though the overhand at the start and to mention the finish.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

http://www.fishnet.com.au/library/knots ... _knot.html
This is a great reference for a lot of knots  
http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

bear in mind that most loop knots have pretty poor knot strength. this is not really an issue if you are using leader much heavier than your main line.

if there is a split ring - I just use my usual uni-knot.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks to advice here from awty i switched to a dearer leader yamatoyo and can state it has improved my bust off rate a lot. so get the best leader you can afford. cheers pete


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Another Q - what about clips ? Like lure clips...

Will make changing rigs a lot easier and if there's some good structure around and you want to try a few different things, it's a 5 second job to change over.

That way you have the strength of the better knot on the clip and the ease of the clip on the line.

Ben (asking heaps of questions about basic things)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

For bream size lures clips are all I use, and at the moment I have a preference for the Decoy Round snaps in size "0" (00 are getting to small for my eyes  )
Even better are Fly Clips but they do require a knack to put on and off.

For the knot at the clip I use a Half Blood Knot









Some examples of clips









The left one is a Owner Cultiva size 0 Clip (model No P-02) 
The centre one is a no name size 1 clip, 
and the right is a Mustad (large) Fly clip.

The only place I don't use clips are for surface (poppers/walk the dog) lures as the lure will foul on the clip 

One thing I do is to remove the split ring from most of my bream lures as the clips weigh about the same weight and I don't want to turn suspending lures into sinkers ;-)

But then again I am a little bit pedantic ( "A" Retentive :? ) and have weighed most of my small lure components for easy change outs

All weights are taken in *Grain* as I used re-loading scales (most accurate I have).
*1 grain = 0.0647 gram (1 gram = 15.43 grain)*
Weights given are the averages taken of a full packet of components (packaging not included)

*Trebles*

Owner Trebles
Model: ST-36 BC x
Size 10 = 3.8 grains
Size 12 = 2.7 grains
Size 14 = 2.2 grains
Size 16 = 1.8 grains
Size 18 = 1.4 grains
Size 20 = 0.95 grains

Model: ST-11 UL
Size 14 = 1.7 grain
Size 12 = 1.5 grain

Decoy Trebles
Model: Y-s25
Size 14 = 1.7 grain
Size 12 = 2.7 grain

*Doubles*

Innovator, as used on the Evergreen Vibs (yes I do know Vib's are a sinking lure but I do use doubles on other small lures ;-) )
Size 12 = 1.65 grain
Size 10 = 2.1 grain
Size 8 = 2.8 grain

Smith LTD
Size 8 = 2.7 grain

*Single lure hooks*

Gamakatsu single lure hooks
Size 8 = 1.06 grain
Size 6 = 1.3 grain

Decoy pluggin singles 27
Size 8 = 1.3 grain
Size 6 = 1.9 grain

*Lure Clips*

Smith LTD
Size 0 = 0.47 grains

Owner
Model: P-02
Size 0 = 0.57

Decoy Round Clips
Size 00 = 0.38 grain
Size 0 = 0.56 grain

*Split Rings*

Owner Fine Wire
Size 00 = 0.48 grain
Size 0 = 0.56 grain (as used on SX40 for trebles and tow point)

To give a rough idea of how this compares I stripped the trebles of several Megabass Smolt-X (suspending lures) and weighed and averaged out the weights.

Treble with Split ring = 3.8 grain
Treble by itself = 2.7 grain
Split ring by itself = 1.1 grain

Going by this Hooks match would be Owner or Decoy size 12.
As for the Split ring I can only guess at a size 1 as I don't have anything larger than size 0

(Yes I know I have to learn to unclench :lol: )

As for some people saying it changes the action of the lure this 44cm puppy didn't think so :twisted:  
That's a SX48 hanging out his mouth ;-)


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool, thanks for that, I'll be honest...I still have my reloading scales...but I'm not that "retentive" hehe

I might swap the split ring on a few and see how they go with some lure clips. worst case I loose the lure and the biggest fish known to man :lol:

Ben


----------

